# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  ** Montagem Aqua. Salgado **

## António Frazão

boas tardes , 
venho aqui colocar o Passo a Passo da montagem do meu Aqua. salgado !
Agradecia os comentários / criticas / ajudas etc...

Setup : 
- Aquário 80x35x40 ( comprimento x altura x largura ) 
- 112 L. brutos



na foto já tem um pouco de àgua de Osmose dentro , mas estou a considerar a hipotese de ir ao mar apanhar agua para iniciar e depois continuar com àgua de osmose ! o que acham ?





aí tá a osmose emprestada , obrigado ao SuPaFiSh
quero ver a reacção da minha mãe quando vir aquilo  :lol:  



Sal , e Buffer de KH , para mais tarde usar se for necessário .



Rocha morta que fica viva passado uns meses , comprada numa loja em Telheiras ( Redfish )  :Big Grin:  9 kgs +/-


Proximos passos : - Comprar Aregamax 
                           - quarta já vou ter as bombas de circulação e o escumador 
                           - caso decida começar com agua de osmose com sal , meter a bombar as bombas de circulação e disolvr o sal quarta 
                           - mais 4 / 5 kgs de rocha Viva 

Perguntas : - Iluminação que deveria colocar para este aqua . 

cumps

AJF

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas António
Isto não e para estragar o teu tópico, mas e uma mensagem para umas pessoas que estragaram o meu topico por causa das tuas bombas, e que me vieram insultar por MP.
E so para ficarem a saber que foi a este grande amigo que as bombas foram vendidas, por ele estar a começar um salgado, e ter a minha idade, coisa que não se ve muito por ai, e sim optei por lhe vender as bombas a ele, pois nem toda a gente ganha  para comprar tudo o que quer, e sei o que passei para montar o meu.
Desculpa António se te estraguei o tópico, peço mesmo muitas desculpas, mas era so para deixar aqui um desabafo.
Quanto a iluminação, ja falamos em privado, e HQI são sempre HQI apesar dos preços elevados, mas penso que tambem ficavas bem servido com uma calha power compact 2X55W.
Esperemos pela opinião dosb expert.
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Nascimento

Viva Antonio,

Eu também sou da opinião do Tiago... se não quiseres investir numa HQI, podes sempre colocar uma calha de 2x55w PCs.

Digo isto porque o teu aquario é igual ao meu e é uma calha destas que eu uso á cerca de 1 ano com resultados muito positivos.

Abraço

----------


## João Graça

HQI e sempre melhor, mas tambem sei de quem tenha bons resultado com PC's, nada como mais uma pessoa a experimentar.    :Coradoeolhos:  
Eu pessoalmente uso HQI e prefiro, e uma calha com um foco ficava ai perfeitamente, o pior ainda e os elevados custos das calhas em Portugal e não so. 
Abraços e boa sorte para esse reef.   :SbLangue7:

----------


## António Frazão

obrigado a todos , e muito obrigado ao tiago sousa , pelas duvidas que me tem esclarecido e pela ajuda que me tem dado !

Carlos Nascimento , em relação aos resultados que consegues obter com essa calha , consegues manter corais moles , duros e anemonas ? pois eu queria já pensar a Longo prazo ! em principio vou comprar uma calha HQI ...

cumps e obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Antonio Arranjas projectores ai de pessoal usados e impecs por preços entre os 60-80 euros . è procurar  :Wink: 

Acho que tambem nao vale a pena andares a gastar dinheiro em sal se puderes usar agua natural. existem bastantes sitios onde podes apanhar boa agua (cabo raso, meco, caparica, sezimbra)

Quanto á rocha tambem tenho dessa mas arranjas muito melhor e muito mais barata se a comprares lá fora. Mesmo com portes ficam a 5 euros o kilo e é rocha viva iofilizada... nao é rocha artificial feita com cimento  :Wink:  que apesar de colonizada vai-se notar sempre que é artificial.

----------


## António Frazão

obrigado desde já gil miguel ...
já agora de onde mandas vir essa rocha ?
em relação aos projectores não era má ideia , se aparecer algum por aí ... é uma hipotese a considerar !

cumps

----------


## Gil Miguel

Uma lOja Alema, Aquaristic.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> existem bastantes sitios onde podes apanhar boa agua (cabo raso, meco, caparica, sezimbra)


Qual e a salinidade da agua nessas areas ? Nao se preocupam com possivel introducao de poluida agua natural no aquario ?

----------


## António Frazão

pois eu vou começar com àgua de osmose mesmo misturada com sal !
amanha já vou ter as bombas de circulação e o escumador ! depois coloco mais fotos !

----------


## João Graça

Roberto, se souberes onde apanhas a água, e conheceres o sitiu a varios anos (como alguns membros), não teras problema com isso.
 :SbOk5:

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Qual e a salinidade da agua nessas areas ? Nao se preocupam com possivel introducao de poluida agua natural no aquario ?


Boas Roberto a Densidade ronda os 1.026, 1.027 que podes facilmente corrigir com água doce.

Quanto á qualidade da agua e respectiva poluiçao, continua a ser uma das principais razoes que leva muita gente a nao utilizar agua natural.
Eu como Já frequento estas zonas ja a alguns anos, quer pela prática de Pesca desportiva quer pelo Bodyboard, e pela diversidade da fauna e flora que ai se encontra, posso afirmar que a poluiçao é inexistente.
Nao analiso a agua sempre que a apanho, mas as vezes que a testei tinha sempre nitratos, amonia, nitritos = 0 . Outros poluentes (oleos pesticidas combustiveis) sao facilmente detectados "olfactivamente"  :Wink: 
Um outro Facto que me dá confiança para utilizar esta agua, é que um organismo Do Ministério Do Ambiente Faz analises á agua, publicando os resultados na Internet.
Analisam diversos parametros, fica aqui o link:
http://www.iambiente.pt/http/netgest...=3113&P_2=3113

e onde se pode escolher varias praias de todos os conselhos do pais
http://www.iambiente.pt/portal/page?...ncelho=CASCAIS

O unico defeito é apenas fazerem as analises durante 4 meses/ ano
Mas acho que o verao é a altura mais critica quanto á qualidade da agua  :Wink: 

O Kh = 6 quase sempre.. e claro traz phitoplancton, microplancton etc etc que nao tens na agua artificial.

Poupas no Sal (que muitas vezes possui niveis demasiado elevados de iodo e outros elementos traço) e tambem em adicionares Elementos traço

----------


## António Frazão

boas...
ora aqui está mais um passo , a agua está muito suja  :cry: , mas esperemos que amanhã esteja melhor para colocar uma foto com toda a rocha lá dentro .

então aqui está Argamax SS :



depois da passagem por àgua :



fotos da primeira camada de areão :



rocha Viva para juntar à outra :





promenor duma das rochas , não dá para ter noção da beleza desta rocha mas tem uma data de tuneis :



amanhã vê-se consigo tirar umas fotos decentes , às rochas dentro d'àgua e juntar a rocha morta/sintética

cumps

----------


## António Frazão

já agora , uma pergunta , vale a pena este fim de semana que vou passar na ericeira , passar pela praia para apanhar uns camarões da costa , uns daqueles burriés ? 
ou ainda é cedo ?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas António
A Aragonite é mesmo assim  :Smile:  nao da hipotese. Quando a puseres no aquario podes colocar durante 1 dia ou 2 um filtro interno qualquer a fazer filtragem mecanica com esponja ou la de vidro. è muito mais rapido a remover a poeira apesar desta nao ser prejudicial. 

Essa rocha viva é da iNdonesia? Parece Rocha viva das Caraibas.

Ver se fazer um layout porreiro tendo em conta de deixares espaço atras no aquario (nao encostares a rocha viva no vidro de trás de forma a teres  alguma corrente) para teres uma aquascape eficaz, evitando a acumulaçao de porcaria nessa zona.

----------


## António Frazão

boas Gil , 
muito obrigado pelas tuas respostas / ajuda !
em relação à rocha viva na Redfish ( não sei se se pode dizer o nome no forum de lojas ) disseram que era rocha da Indonésia !
hum então achas que o layout mais acertado devia ser meter as rochas todas ao meio e deixar o mesmo espaço para a frente e para trás ? 
ainda estava a pensar em por mais 2 kilos ou 3 de rocha viva para o proximo mês e deixar uma das Rochas M. de fora !
em relação aos camarões e burriés da costa , vale a pena apanhar este fim de semana ? ou não se vão aguentar / não são bons ? 

cumps e obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

No meio nao digo, so nao encostes totalmente a rocha, nem que seja a 2,3 cm do vidro de modo a poder existir uma corrente por detrás.

Podes dizer a nome de lojas sem problemas,aqui sempre se pode fazer isso 

Utiliza a rocha morta como base, e claro conta com a rocha viva que comprares a seguir

quanto aos burriés sao muito bons a comer algas, tens é que lhes fazer uma ambientaçao de umas 2 horas para haver uma taxa de sobrevivencia elevada. Caso contrario saltam todos do aquario  :Smile:  os camaroes ja ouvi alguns maus relatos.

Coloca-os aos primeiros sinais de algas  :Wink:

----------


## António Frazão

ok obrigado !
mal desapareça este '' nevoeiro '' vou colocar lá todas as rochas dentro , vou ver se apanho uns Baldes cheios de camarões e de burriés e deixo-os num aquário de um amigo meu ou então meto-os só até ter algas, num aqua que tenho para cá com agua do mar para se aguentarem bem !
depois quando se passar a ver alguma coisa , eu tiro mais fotos e coloco aqui !
cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... uns Baldes cheios de camarões ...


Para comer ou para o aqua???   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Frazão

ehehe..
comer não pois são pequenos :P ... quando digo uns baldes , vou apanhar assim uns 50 ! 
30 para o meu amigo e aí uns 20 para guardar e depois quando tiver as algas meter lá para dentro !

----------


## António Frazão

entretanto , mal a argamax assente , alguem tem ideias para possiveis layouts?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Antes disso deves decidir que tipo de aquário queres...:
1- Mar Vermelho?.... Maldivas?.... etc...
2-Lagoa? ... Crista de Atoll?..... Parede de recife?...

Só depois disso poderás optar por um layout/aquascape ideal...

Abraços

----------


## António Frazão

estava a pensar , numa parede de recife ( tambem penso que seja unico Layout que já vi ) , mas como vou colocar uma calha Powercompact 2X55W ( pois não vou investir muito neste aquário pois tenho a certeza que daqui a uns meses vou logo pensar em comprar outro :P ) , não vou ter grande escolha de corais , vou ter só de optar pelos Moles !

----------


## António Frazão

novidades  do aquário , neste momento o aquário está vazio , e não o tenho cá , está a fazer uns furos , devo receber hoje juntamente com a Sump , depois coloco umas fotos !!
vamos lá ver como vai ficar  :Smile:

----------


## João Bello

Eu tambem queria montar um aqua salgado e ajudasteme muito a perceber varios aspectos da montagem 
Abraço Joao

----------

